# Leica Customer Service



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Leica Customer Service*

I thought I would take a moment to create a post in reference to Leica's Customer service improvements in 2018.

Those of you who know me, and read my 2018 SHOT Show report may recall reading:
"We discussed customer service as this has been a hot button topic. Last year they tripled the staff and in 2018 they will be doubling that. They are putting Care back into Customer Care. When any product is sent in for service the customer will be contacted in 1-2 business days. They are on a mission to be #1 in service. So happy about this."

As you may or may not know I spend a few hours a day interacting on various forums. This is a follow up post from one of the numerous hunting forums on the web:
Amazing service from LEICA
Please take a moment to click on it and read it through.

Now, I am in no way saying that this is how every service interaction is or will be. What I am saying is that obviously, Leica has been stepping up and as stated in my January SHOT Show report, "They are putting Care back into Customer Care"

Just thought it was worth sharing. As always, feel free to reach out to us about any product or brand we handle, whether you purchased it from us or not. We are here to assist.

Have a great day.
Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news.


----------

